# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हृदय स्‍वास्‍थ्‍य >  क्या कहता है आपका दिल ...

## Krishna

क्या कहता है आपका दिल ... 

हृदय की बीमारियों से होने वाली मृत्यु-दर आज भारतीयों में प्रतिदिन बढ़ रही है और इसका सबसे बड़ा कारण है हमारी लापरवाही। हृदय स्वास्थ्य के विषय में संपूर्ण जानकारी इकट्ठी कर आप ना केवल स्वयं को हृदय की बीमारियों से बचा सकते हैं, बल्कि अपने परिवार को भी सुरक्षित रख सकते हैं। स्वस्थ हृदय के लिए कुछ आवश्यक बातों पर ध्यान ज़रूर दें:

----------


## Krishna

*चेक अप में देरी क्यों*अच्छे स्वास्थ्य के लिए रेगुलर चेक अप बहुत ही आवश्यक है। हमारी निष्क्रिय जीवनशैली के कारण पुरूषों में 45 वर्ष की उम्र के बाद और महिलाओं को 55 की उम्र के बाद दिल का दौरा पड़ने की सम्भावना बढ़ जाती है।
*नमक लें कम*ब्लड प्रेशर के बढ़ने का सबसे बड़ा कारण होता है अधिक मात्रा में नमक का सेवन, जिससे हृदय संबंधी समस्याएं होने का खतरा बढ़ जाता है।

----------


## Krishna

..............................

----------


## Krishna

*कालेस्ट्राल पर नियंत्रण*ऐसे आहार लें जिनसे शरीर में कॅालेस्ट्राल का स्तर नियंत्रित रहे  क्योंकि कॅालेस्ट्राल का स्तर हृदय स्*वास्*थ्*य को प्रभावित करता है।
*
आफिस में क्या करें*मौलाना आज़ाद मेडिकल कालेज के प्रोफेसर डॅाक्टर डी.के तनेजा के अनुसार प्रतिदिन व्यायाम करना हृदय स्*वास्*थ्*य के लिए अच्छा होता है।

----------


## Krishna

*थोड़ा कम करें गुस्सा* हृदय के मरीज़ों के लिए गुस्सा जानलेवा हो सकता है। तनाव दूर करने का हर संभव प्रयास करें, आप मेडिटेशन और योगा का भी सहारा ले सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*मादक पदार्थों को कहें ना*बहुत अधिक मात्रा में मादक पदार्थों के सेवन से ब्लड प्रेशर बढ़ जाता है, जिससे आगे जाकर दिल का दौरा पड़ने की संभावना बढ़ जाती है।

अपने स्*वास्*थ्*य और रहन-सहन पर थोड़ा ध्यान देकर आप हृदय सम्बसन्धी समस्याओं से बच सकते हैं। तो आज से ही इन सामान्य बातों पर ध्यान देना शुरू कर दें।

----------

